# J.K Rowling



## AnthonyJones (Mar 6, 2011)

I just love J.K Rowling. She is my hero and I hope that I will have the chance to meet her one day. I hear she's writing on something and I just can't wait for it to come out.


----------



## TheFuhrer02 (Mar 9, 2011)

That was like a year ago, that rumor. I heard she was writing on some detective, whodunit-style novel.


----------



## Tom88 (Mar 11, 2011)

I hear she writes on paper.


----------



## bysharonnelson (Mar 11, 2011)

LOL I thought she had simply taken her millions and retired to a castle in the alps. Well I did love Harry Potter (im a dork I know) and my son loved it too so I hope she has something new and that it doesn't suck.


----------



## Tom88 (Mar 11, 2011)

I'm so-so on Harry Potter, though I do respect her success and feel that it is well deserved. I guess it would be kinda interesting to see her try her hand with a new idea, franchise or not. I think she's a good writer, with an engaging, accessible style, so yes, I dearly hope she does bring us something new somewhere down the line.


----------



## elfwriter (Mar 10, 2012)

She does have a way to work with your minds. She is a great author.


----------



## Dave Karnes (Apr 3, 2012)

She's a great storyteller. It's hard to put one of her books down once you start reading it.


----------



## manda m (Apr 5, 2012)

She has a way to take a simple story line and make it utterly interesting and amazing.......


----------



## Skodt (Apr 22, 2012)

Her new book is selling for 20$ as a Kindle ebook. I feel disapointed in it already with a price tag like that. Yet it is JK and she did a marvelous job with Harry Potter. Yet we have no way of knowing if that sucess will follow her into mystery writting. Also she is diving into Adult Novel work, that in itself is a different audience she is trying to pull. I am not sure I am interested much in her new work. That synosis was a little boring for my taste. Also usually I don't find myself in mystery novels, well minus Sherlock Holmes but he is a deviance from my normal.


----------

